
RethinkDB community update: Stayin' alive - mzehrer
https://rethinkdb.com/blog/community-update-stayin-alive
======
gabor-boros
It is always a pleasure to see that something is already on HN when I'm going
to submit a post,

We honestly could not have gotten back on track if it was not for the
persistent support of this community, so please let us know (on GitHub or
Slack @kittybot or @boros) if you feel we missed to add you to the listing in
the post.

May the Thinker be with you, Cheers

